# Error zu handleJspException



## toni001 (8. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

ErrorStacktrace:

org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:524)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:435)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:320)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:266)
javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
root cause
java.lang.RuntimeException: Cannot find FacesContext
javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentClassicTagBase.getFacesContext(UIComponentClassicTagBase.java:1835)
javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentClassicTagBase.setJspId(UIComponentClassicTagBase.java:1652)
org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspx_meth_c_005fview_005f0(index_jsp.java:100)
org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(index_jsp.java:74)
org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:393)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:320)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:266)
javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)


----------



## gex (8. Mrz 2009)

Hallo

Wirklich viel Informationen gibst du eigentlich nicht preis 

Aber, da der FacesContext nicht aufgelöst wird stellt sich mir die Frage, ob du denn auch ein Faces-Servlet (MyFaces, Sun RI) ins web.xml eingetragen hast, und die genannte JSP Seite über die JSF Url aufrufst.

Gruss


----------



## toni001 (15. Mrz 2009)

ok. könnt ihr mir genau sagen, wie die ösung aussieht. was muss ich genau in die xml. datei schreiben? welche dateien sind müssen noch angepasst werden.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## gex (15. Mrz 2009)

> ok. könnt ihr mir genau sagen, wie die ösung aussieht. was muss ich genau in die xml. datei schreiben? welche dateien sind müssen noch angepasst werden.



ähm, ne nicht wirklich. Je nach dem, ob du MyFaces oder Sun RI einsetzt sieht das unteschiedlich aus, aber ich denke du solltest wirklich zuerst mal mit den Basics beginnen, sprich wie setze ich mir ein leeres JSF Projekt an... 

Sorry aber ganz ohne solchen Einsatz gehts nicht


----------



## Luu (15. Mrz 2009)

wahrscheinlich fehlt nen vernünftiges url-mapping..


```
<servlet-mapping>
   <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
   <url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
```

wie siehtn der eintrag in deiner web.xml aus ?

.. oder dir fehlt die ganze jsf lib


----------

